# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  تهاوشتي مع ريلج وزعلتو !! شو اتفه سبب اتهاوشتو عليه ! خلنا نضحك

## nashwa_r

والله بنات انا حبيت نفتح موضوع شويه للترفيه لان الكابه عاليه في هالمنتدى

انا اتفه سبب اتهاوشت مع زوجي عليه هو باب السياره
سكرت باب السياره بجوه جام يجولي افا عليك ليش شي  :Smile: )
جلتله شو يعني بيطلع في يدي
انت تخاف زعل السياره اكثر مني ولا شو هاهاها 

بس

وانتو شو صار معاكم

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## Mooj RAK

ههههه 

للرفع

----------


## ام مـ2003ـايد

ههههه

عيل انا ضاربته لانه ماسار الجبره >< >> ومازال الزعل مستمرا

----------


## صاحبة السمو85

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه الله يخليكم لبعض ام مايد2003 

وااااايد حلو المووووضع ونااااااسه خلينا نطمش ومنكم نستفيد بعد^^

----------


## h2h

ههههههههههههههه وايد سوالف 

بس ما يحضرني شي 

اب اب اب

----------


## زيباشو

تذكرت موقفين 

انا ما ادري كل ما يعطون ابرة التطعيم حق بناتي اصيح وقت التطعيم ما ادري ما احب اشوفهم يتالمون من الابرة ويمسكون ايدي بالقو ويطالعون بعيونهم كاني انا السبب فما اقدر ازخ دموعي واصيح .. المهم مرة قالي لا تصيحين عيب ،، قتله ما اقدر ،، المهم طعموا بنتي وانا صحت شو قالي ؟؟؟؟ عيب عليج(بطريقة مب حلوة وضايقتني) قمنا نتهاوش في غرفة الممرضات ههههههههههه



وموقف ثاني ..

غيرت مكان مكتبه في غرفة نومنا قام عصب ،،، صدق مكتبه مسوي زحمة في الغرفة ههههههه

----------


## جوهره عمان

هع واايد اتصير بس بدلع

واليوم جالس يقولي انا ازيد كلام من عندي لاني اشتريت عباه ومعرف بكم اشتريتها نسيت والله

واهو يقول هذا من جيبنا الفلوس ماتعرفي كم دافعين ؟!! بس انا قلت له خبرت بنات عمي وقلت لهن نص القيمه
لاني نسيت بكم قال يوم من الايام بستضيج عليج ع تصرفك انك تزيدي كلام الحين انا زيدت كلام خبرني؟
لا انا والله نسيت ابكم اشتريناها؟؟ فيها شي هذي.. وانا نزلت براطمي الارض ورحت عنه اتريق لللدوام 
ومانتظرته بعدين ناداني ورحت له بدون نفس طبعا قلي ابي .... قلت له ماشي وطلعت عنه.. وزعل لانه متعودين قبل لا نروح الدوام احم احم لاتفهمون غلط.....ع الخد..وزعل وللحين زعلان.. ارسله مايرد علي

بالاخير حسيت بطعنات بصدري دزيت له مسج اني يمكن ارد البيت لان احس بطعنات عاد 
بعد فتره رسل رساله ماتشوفين شر.. وايد عليك.... وسفهته لين اتصل بي ويكلمني عادي هع بس اعرف كيف اجيبه...يعني بعدنا ماتراضينا زين بس نكلم بعض عااادي ...

وان شاء الله من نرد البيت بنتفاهم ع الزعل... والله لايفرق بينا..

----------


## مواليد2010

الحمدالله الزعل نادر بس مره زعل علي لاني معودتنه يوم ايي من الدوام ابدله ملابسه وفي يوم ماسويتله سالفه قلة بشوف ردت فعله زعل بس دقايق الحمدالله

----------


## ٌقِـــUAEـــصَــاااايِِِد

مره مطرشه له مسج اقوله ماشي ماي للشرب فالبيت و كان فليل و هو مع ربيعه طرش لي انه مع ربيعه قلت له المهم ييب الماي بارد لاني عطشانه قالي اوك و اتاخر اشوي و يوم يااه انا كنت معصبه قالي سوري اتاخرت بس انا اضاربت معاه قلت له لو انت عطشان بتركض اقرب بقاله اتييب لك لول

----------


## غلآكـ في قلبي

خخخخخخخ كله نتضارب على اتفه الاسباااااب

اذا اتصلت فيه واباه ظروري ومارد علي نتضارب واذا نزلني بيت اهلي وما مر علي بسرعه نتضارب واذا كانت بنتي تصيح واقعد سنه لين اسويلها الحليب نتضارب واذا كنت في السوق وهو مستعيل ومايخليني على راحتي نتضارب

بس الحمدلله ضرابه سخيفه ومانكمل اكثر عن 10 دقايق خخخ 

بس اكثر ضرابتنا تكون على السيارة لاني من حملت ماخلاني اسوق كان خايف يحليله وكنت توني مطلعه الليسن والحين الحمدلله اسوق عادي بس من الدوام للبيت ومن البيت للدوام خخخ

----------


## أمون @

حلوة سوالفكم اب اب ا ب

----------


## nashwa_r

> الحمدالله الزعل نادر بس مره زعل علي لاني معودتنه يوم ايي من الدوام ابدله ملابسه وفي يوم ماسويتله سالفه قلة بشوف ردت فعله زعل بس دقايق الحمدالله


خوش دلع  :Smile: )))

والله دلع هاييييي 
لول

----------


## nashwa_r

> تذكرت موقفين 
> 
> انا ما ادري كل ما يعطون ابرة التطعيم حق بناتي اصيح وقت التطعيم ما ادري ما احب اشوفهم يتالمون من الابرة ويمسكون ايدي بالقو ويطالعون بعيونهم كاني انا السبب فما اقدر ازخ دموعي واصيح .. المهم مرة قالي لا تصيحين عيب ،، قتله ما اقدر ،، المهم طعموا بنتي وانا صحت شو قالي ؟؟؟؟ عيب عليج(بطريقة مب حلوة وضايقتني) قمنا نتهاوش في غرفة الممرضات ههههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> وموقف ثاني ..
> 
> غيرت مكان مكتبه في غرفة نومنا قام عصب ،،، صدق مكتبه مسوي زحمة في الغرفة ههههههه


والله كلهم شي اقل شي يزعلهم وانا ما اخبركنم على زعلي بوووووووووووووز هاهاها

----------


## ميميه88

ههههههههههههه
سوالفكن حلوه
عاد انا اكتبلكن سبب الهواشه قبل الرد ولا عقبه<<<<هههه خشى مب زعل اذ مل ثانيه وزعلنا

----------


## الدرة المصونه

حلو الموضوع..

----------


## nashwa_r

ترى دوووووووووم انسى احط خبز مع الاكل ودايمااااااااااااا ابداااااااااااااا يزعل من هالشي
لاني في بيت اهلى كنا نحب لازم العيش او المكرونه مع الاكل فما ناكل خبز
5 سنين و نص وانا انسى الخبز  :Smile: )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

ويييييييييين الخبز هاهاهاها

----------


## بنوتة طلال~

انا سويت لويه بسبت أن كنا ماسكين خط
ونزلنا مطعم وطلبلي عيش وأنا كنت أبى سندويشات 
خخخخ ولين اليوم يذكرني فيه..


جيه هب غصب أكل عيش ع الغدا هع^^

----------


## الهمس

نااااااااااايس الموضوع تسلمييييييييييييين

اممممممممم احنا مره تضاربنا لأني ابي انزل وياه اي مكان يروحه انشالله لو الجبره فمره وقف عدال كفتيريا قلت بنزل وياك قال لا كلها شباب عاد الأخت معنده الا أنزل عصب وقال فدييييت طفلتي << حده اذا عصب خخخ ورحنا تالي مطعم هههههههههههههه

----------


## دمي شربات

أنا وريلي قررنا من أيام نغير ديكور الغرفه والحين أغلب مسجاتنا كلها عناد أنا اقوله بخذ الأثاث من المحل الفلاني يرد علي انا بخذه من هاك المكان يعني اللي هوه اختاره .. أطرشله بناخذ ستاره باجر يقولي لا مايحتاي .. وجيه حرب مسجات من بينا ونحن قسمنا اصلا غرفه وصاله وحمام فببيت هل ريلي خخخخخ ...أقول لو بانين فله عزلله مابنخلص يبالنا سنين لين نسكن فيها خخخخ

----------


## nashwa_r

> أنا وريلي قررنا من أيام نغير ديكور الغرفه والحين أغلب مسجاتنا كلها عناد أنا اقوله بخذ الأثاث من المحل الفلاني يرد علي انا بخذه من هاك المكان يعني اللي هوه اختاره .. أطرشله بناخذ ستاره باجر يقولي لا مايحتاي .. وجيه حرب مسجات من بينا ونحن قسمنا اصلا غرفه وصاله وحمام فببيت هل ريلي خخخخخ ...أقول لو بانين فله عزلله مابنخلص يبالنا سنين لين نسكن فيها خخخخ


هاهاها واااااااااااايد عيبتني تره لول

----------


## nashwa_r

> نااااااااااايس الموضوع تسلمييييييييييييين
> 
> اممممممممم احنا مره تضاربنا لأني ابي انزل وياه اي مكان يروحه انشالله لو الجبره فمره وقف عدال كفتيريا قلت بنزل وياك قال لا كلها شباب عاد الأخت معنده الا أنزل عصب وقال فدييييت طفلتي << حده اذا عصب خخخ ورحنا تالي مطعم هههههههههههههه


ها ها ها 
مشكورة الغاليه

----------


## كسوله وادلع

هههههه حلو الموضوع

----------


## حزن قلبي

> خخخخخخخ كله نتضارب على اتفه الاسباااااب
> 
> اذا اتصلت فيه واباه ظروري ومارد علي نتضارب واذا نزلني بيت اهلي وما مر علي بسرعه نتضارب واذا كانت بنتي تصيح واقعد سنه لين اسويلها الحليب نتضارب واذا كنت في السوق وهو مستعيل ومايخليني على راحتي نتضارب
> 
> بس الحمدلله ضرابه سخيفه ومانكمل اكثر عن 10 دقايق خخخ 
> 
> بس اكثر ضرابتنا تكون على السيارة لاني من حملت ماخلاني اسوق كان خايف يحليله وكنت توني مطلعه الليسن والحين الحمدلله اسوق عادي بس من الدوام للبيت ومن البيت للدوام خخخ


نفسي نتضارب على اتفه الاسباب و نتصالح في نفس الوقت، اهم شي الواحد ما يطول في الزعل

----------


## مـــــريم

هههههههه

----------


## دلووعتهم

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## nashwa_r

wenkom kel halderaba m3a ryayelna we she swaleff 
Up up

----------


## راعية مواجيب

وقت الي راح الدوام وما اتصل خفت عليه وتميت اتصل له طول الوقت ويوم رجع وسألته قال لي ما لي خلق تصدقون قهرني والله

----------


## الجوري 44

اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب ا ب اب اب اب اب اب

----------


## اللآلئ

اب اب اب

----------


## كجوجي

حلوو الموضووع ^_^ عاد انا وريلي وايد نضارب بس مااذكر بس هالاشياء

(مرة نزلنا المول وهوة قالي نحن بننزل نشتري هدية مب ادورين المحلات ادريبج انتي من اندش المول اووية هالمحل هالمحل  :12 (80): بدش وهوة طبعه مايحب السوق ..طبعا مايوز بس دخلت محل واحد يحليلي ,عقبها جفت مال دونت قلت الله دونت سرت خذتلي جان يقولي كلي في السيارة قلتله باكل بس حبة الحين جان نضارب :12 (67):  لوول)

(مرة اضاربنا على شبرية الغرفة  :12 (89): هوة يبا مرتفعه من هوم سنتر وانا عايبتني مال ذون الشبرية جان نزاعل ) 

(مرة نسى عيدميلادي طبعا ردت فعلي  :12 (1): )

----------


## um YaSs

ههههههههههه

وااال وايد اشياء تضحك تستوي بس ما اذكر شووو

من كم يووم هههه ترا هو متعود اني لاازم ارقده حتى لو انا ما برقد بعدني بس لازم ارقده

وعقب اسوي اللي اباه .. المهم هاليوم انا كنت يالسه عالاب خليته وييت اوني برقده قلتله

يالله رقاااد جان يقول لا خلج عند اللاب -__- ههههههههههه

قلتله يالله عااد خلاص فريته .. المهم تم جي اونه يتدلع قلتله ما تباني ارقدك ؟ قال لا روحي عالاب

قلتله اوك كيفك هع ورديت قعدت عاللاب .. وهو تلحف واونه رقد . عقب شوي نش ومسك البيبي وتم يلعب فيه

هههههههههههههههه قلتله ما بترقد ؟ قال لا قلتله ليش ؟ قال بس واونه زعلااان ومبرطم هههه

قلتله ليش انزين يالله ارقد قال يعني ارقد روحي ؟ ههههههههه فديته

عقب فريت اللاب وييت ورقدته وبس ^_^

بس وايد مواقف تستوي تضحك بس ها اخر شي استوى واللي اذكره

----------


## coco_chanel

للرفع

----------


## سوارة

خخخخ البارحه قبل لا ارقد هو منسدح عدالي وقالي سؤال سخييييييييييييييييييييف مااتذكره الحينه وانا كنت مدوخه جان اقوله انته فااااضي خلني ارقد 
جان يعصب ويقولي شو يالهنديه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ يعني انا هنديه هههههههههههههههههههههه(لاني 24 ساعه اطالع افلام هنديه والحينه وانا اكتب حاطه فيلم هندي خخخخ)

ما كان لي نفس اضارب قلت له شو يالبنغالي خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
جان يقولي شووووو 
قلت له باجر نكمل مالي نفس لووووووووول ورقدنا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## قلوب العذارى

الله يبعد الزعل بين كل زوجين يا رب

----------


## علـآآآيه

اللهم اميييييييييييييييين

^,^

بسير اضارب وياه وبخبركم خخخ >> اسوولف خخخخ

----------


## ام مـ2003ـايد

مره كان يايبلنا عصفورين عسبت نربيهم >>> ناقصين نحن 

اونه علمني شقا ااكلهم 
عقب اسبوعين 
مات واحد بدون سبب

ولحقه اخوه

جان يضاربني >< 

قلته جيه عيالك هم وعصصصصصصصب

ههههه

----------


## nashwa_r

> حلوو الموضووع ^_^ عاد انا وريلي وايد نضارب بس مااذكر بس هالاشياء
> 
> (مرة نزلنا المول وهوة قالي نحن بننزل نشتري هدية مب ادورين المحلات ادريبج انتي من اندش المول اووية هالمحل هالمحل بدش وهوة طبعه مايحب السوق ..طبعا مايوز بس دخلت محل واحد يحليلي ,عقبها جفت مال دونت قلت الله دونت سرت خذتلي جان يقولي كلي في السيارة قلتله باكل بس حبة الحين جان نضارب لوول)
> 
> (مرة اضاربنا على شبرية الغرفة هوة يبا مرتفعه من هوم سنتر وانا عايبتني مال ذون الشبرية جان نزاعل ) 
> 
> (مرة نسى عيدميلادي طبعا ردت فعلي )


ههههههههههههههههههههه
الا عيد الميلاد

----------


## nashwa_r

> مره كان يايبلنا عصفورين عسبت نربيهم >>> ناقصين نحن 
> 
> اونه علمني شقا ااكلهم 
> عقب اسبوعين 
> مات واحد بدون سبب
> 
> ولحقه اخوه
> 
> جان يضاربني >< 
> ...


مره يبت عصفورين كوكتيل و بعد ما نظفت القفص مالهم زين بالهوز و المويه وشي
نسيت بابهم مفتوح و طاروا و زعلت وايد جلبي و الله اتعلق فيهم وناسه

----------


## جرح وحداوي

امممم انا طبعا ومثل ماتعوتوو علي ادش لقاااافة
هاهاهاه انامومعرسة الله يرزقني بزوج صالح وبخبركم بعدها هاهاا
الله يخليكم لبعض وويسخر ازوااجكم لكم اارب ويحفظ عياالكم ويرزقكم من وسعة
بالتوفيق

----------


## تسونامي

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

انزين انا مره كنت جالسه ع كرسي مكتبه اليديد على المنتدى الموقر 

وانا حامل وكنت بقوم فزلقت شوي من الكرسي وقمت فريلي يالس 

قال انتبهي .......استانست خايف علي ياحبيبي هههه ا

قال لا ع الكرسي توه يديد

شو انا كانت رده فعلي اني ضحكت لانه فاجئني لانه المفروض يقول حامل وجييه 


لاكنه ابتسم وقال لا اكيد خايف عليش انتي ياام عيالي......................سالفه

----------


## nashwa_r

> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انزين انا مره كنت جالسه ع كرسي مكتبه اليديد على المنتدى الموقر 
> 
> وانا حامل وكنت بقوم فزلقت شوي من الكرسي وقمت فريلي يالس 
> 
> قال انتبهي .......استانست خايف علي ياحبيبي هههه ا
> 
> قال لا ع الكرسي توه يديد
> ...


والله انش ضحكتييييييييييينيييييييييييي

هههههههههههههههههههههه حلوه منش

----------


## روح من عسجد

والله معظم زعلاتنا اسبابها تاااافهة وغبيييييية  :Big Grin: 

بس لحظة بحك مخي اتذكر اتفه سبب لمشكلة 

امممممممممم
كانت هذه مشكلتنا الأزلية الى وقت قريب 

يوم نحن راقدين ع الشبرية يختي يسحب اللحاف كله صوبه وانا اتم بردانه بدون لحاف وانش من عز نومتي الحلوة واقطعها عسب اسحب النص مالي من اللحاف وعقب ربع ساعه انش واحصله نفس الشي متلحف باللحاف مثل الشرنقة ،، وانا ملفوفة من البرد مثل الدودة < تشبيهات من صلب الطبيعة  :Big Grin: 

المهم ويوم نصبح الصبح بدال ما نقول اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله 

أول كلمة ..

انت وياراسك المربع ماتعرف تنام مثل الاوادم وتتلحف مثل البشر لازم تراوينا مهاراتك في الكاراتيه وانت راقد ؟؟

وهو :: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحينه انا شو سويت لج ؟؟

وانا اعطيه من ذاك الكلام الزين اللي يسم البدن 

وكل واحد يروح دوامه ونرد البيت ولا كأن صار شي ويوم نتذكر الموقف نضحك .. عاد الحل عطتنا اياه امه الله يطول بعمرها .. وهو

ان كل واحد يرقد بلحاف بروحه وطبقناه وارتحنا

وحياتنا صارت منتازة << يعني وين مخي عن هالحل من زمان ؟؟  :Big Grin:

----------


## دانتيلا _كيوت

لووووول
اتفه شي تضاربنا عليه 
هوووو
نعااااااااالي اهئ اهئ

يوم البس نعال و تطلع ريولي برع يتم مضايق
اونه كلهم يشووفوون ريولج
-.-""" اون ريلي واايد بيضاا تلفت الانتباه @@

----------


## يدتي حياتي

مممم تقريبا كل الاسباب تافهه 

بس اللي احيدة ان مرة اتضاربنا لاني قصيت السلسلة اللي حاطنها في سيارته بالغلط هههه

----------


## nashwa_r

> والله معظم زعلاتنا اسبابها تاااافهة وغبيييييية 
> 
> بس لحظة بحك مخي اتذكر اتفه سبب لمشكلة 
> 
> امممممممممم
> كانت هذه مشكلتنا الأزلية الى وقت قريب 
> 
> يوم نحن راقدين ع الشبرية يختي يسحب اللحاف كله صوبه وانا اتم بردانه بدون لحاف وانش من عز نومتي الحلوة واقطعها عسب اسحب النص مالي من اللحاف وعقب ربع ساعه انش واحصله نفس الشي متلحف باللحاف مثل الشرنقة ،، وانا ملفوفة من البرد مثل الدودة < تشبيهات من صلب الطبيعة 
> 
> ...


والله خووووووووووووووووش حل  :Smile: ))))))

حلوه تشبيهاتج

----------


## nashwa_r

> لووووول
> اتفه شي تضاربنا عليه 
> هوووو
> نعااااااااالي اهئ اهئ
> 
> يوم البس نعال و تطلع ريولي برع يتم مضايق
> اونه كلهم يشووفوون ريولج
> -.-""" اون ريلي واايد بيضاا تلفت الانتباه @@


ايوه زين ها غيوررررررر ترى 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله

----------


## مروهاج

> مره كان يايبلنا عصفورين عسبت نربيهم >>> ناقصين نحن 
> 
> اونه علمني شقا ااكلهم 
> عقب اسبوعين 
> مات واحد بدون سبب
> 
> ولحقه اخوه
> 
> جان يضاربني >< 
> ...


 خخخخ نفس ريلي يحب الحيوانات وانا مش متفيقه اربي غير عيال لوووول
ويوم ونحن عندنا سلاحف السلحفه الكبيره اكلت راس السلحفه الصغيره... وهو راجع من الدوام الفير ياه بياكلهم لقها ميت قام وعاني وهو معصب ليش الكبيره اكلت الصغير اكيد ماتاكليهم انا والله مااستوعبت الا عقب ساعه
وتم زعلان
جان اقوله لما تسير دوام تعال فر عيالج ورقدهم جنبي احسن
ومن يومها بس يجب حيوانات اهدده بفرررهم
خخخخخخ فللللللللم

----------


## أحلى سندريلا

موضوعج وااااااايد حلو زين والله يتج هالفكره لأن هالقسم واااااااااااااااااااااايد كئيب حتى كرهت شي اسمه عرس من المشاكل اللي تخوف
فرفشو شوي بنات ترى الدنيا ما تسوى ^_^

----------


## *عواش*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه والله عجيبيييييين

----------


## حزن قلبي

انا من خذته و احنا نتزاعل على اتفه الاسباب و طبعا انا اللي ازعل اكثر.
بس ما يطول الزعل عشر دقايق بالكثير.
آخر مرة زعلت منه ،تونا كنا داخلين مول الامارات قال يلا نتغدا و بعد الغدا انا سايرة اوني اتسوق، قال وين وين وين ؟
يلا يلا بتاخر لين ما اوصل البيت متى برد؟
و انا انصدمت على بالي بتسوق ، لاني اصلا كنت بايته في جميرا النخلة.
تميت اصيح في السيارة. و هو يقول لي ليش اتصيحين انا ما قلت لج ان بنتغدا و بنروح. سويت عمري اوني زعلانة من اسلوبه في الرمسة وياي ، و من داخلي انا متقطعة ابا اتسوق.هههههههههههههه

----------


## غلا الدنيا222

الزعل ملح الحب والحياة..


اخر مرة زعلت اول امس..


ولدي مرض يته حمى وديناه العيادة .. سألنا الدكتور من متى في حمى؟ قلته اليوم..

سالني شو عطيتي ؟ قلت له ادول..


رد يسأل: شراب ولا قطور؟؟

بنفس الوقت انا وريلي انرد ع الدكتور..
انا اقوله شراب وريلي يقوله لا قطور..


الكتور يسال شراب ولا قطور..


انا اقول له شراب وريلي يقول يقطور والدكتور يضحك..

والسالفة ريلي ما يعرف يفرق بين الشراب والقطور لان اعطي الادول عود نفس الابرة..


وعقب يطالعني بنظرة وكبنا السيارة قلت له انت شوفيك انا الامواعرف شو اعطي ولدي..

وعقب شرحت له شو الفرق بين الشراب والقطور..

----------


## شوق_العيون

ههههههههههههههههههه 



ناااايس سوالفكم 

كملوا كملوا

----------


## انفاسك هواي

باب الحمام 
لانه ما يداني باب الحمام مفتوح 
وانا ساعات انساه مفتوح ><

----------


## عزة الكون

up
up

----------


## عاشقة حبيبي

هههههههههههههههه ...

للرفع ^^

----------


## أحلى سندريلا

رفع لعيونج ^_^

----------


## أم شيبووه

:Salam Allah: 



ما دري الحين ما شي يحضرني مع انة فية اشياء وايد واغلبها تضحك

----------


## đł3.šтчłıšн

نتضااارب ع السوااقه 
كل طلعه لازم نتضارب على موضوع السواقه

انا جبانه وهو يحب يرااايس

بس من ننزل من السياره جنه مااستوى شي


واشيااء تافهه كثيره لاتد ولاتحصى *.*

----------


## غلا شهوب

للرفــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## nashwa_r

الترولي مال البيبي 
تونه متضاربين عليه من يومين
احنا عندنا ثنين واحد قديم صغير وواحد يديد ضخم شوي وانا احب اليديد لانه حلو و نظيف
اامهم هو يكره الثاني لانه يلعوزه فالسياره 
وجمنا نتضارب ضرابه يجولي لا تيبينه ابد مره ثانيه وانا اجوله والله شاسوي فيه يعني خلاص اجطه 
منيه مناك زعلنا واليوم اخترب
حعد يجول يعني انتي مافيج تجولي اوكي امرك حبيبي لازم تتناقشين وتتضاربين
صراحه معاه كل الحق

----------


## الحب S

نحن بعد واايد نتناقر وعلى اشياء تافها وتضحك بس فديته مايروم يزعل على اكثر من 5 دقايق هههه مب انا ازعل وامد البرطم من خاطر 

المهم اخر زعل كان بسبت حلم هههههه انا كنت حلمانه انه قاعد يرمس وحده بالفون ومن يوم قمت وانا مطنقره عليه واقوله منو اللي كنت تكلمها بالحلم وكنا ظاهرين نتمشى وجان اقوله منو ها البنت اللي ترمسها في الحلم هههههههههههههههه جان يطالعني بنص عين وقالي وبعدين معاااج حبي قلت لج هذا حلم حللللللللللللللللللم هع هع هع جان يزعل هو منى خمس دقايق وانا فتحت مناحه وقعدت اصيح هههههه غلطانه واتفلسف جان يراضيني ويعزمني على العشاء وقالي دخيلج مره ثااانيه لا تحلمين فيني هههههههههههه

----------


## nashwa_r

حلوه سوالفكم بنات كملوا كملوا

----------


## PeraZan

امس اتزاعلنــا

لان حضرته من 3 ايام كله يسير البحررر و انا ايلس في الشقه 

و امس عااده انتفخت استويت ( قرقمبـه ) خخخ

اااه من هالبحررر بديت اكرهـاا ><

و بعد هييه نتضارب ع سخان الحمـامـ 

هووووو الا يحب يسبح و الماي بارررد لو كان صيف او شتاا

وانااا عكسسسه و دوم ضرابه انا سايره اشغل و هو رااد يبنده

----------


## nashwa_r

و بعد هييه نتضارب ع سخان الحمـامـ 

هووووو الا يحب يسبح و الماي بارررد لو كان صيف او شتاا

وانااا عكسسسه و دوم ضرابه انا سايره اشغل و هو رااد يبنده[/QUOTE]

والله والله والله ان زوجي يسوي نفس الحركه !!!!
كانه هو مولد الكهرباء ما ادري شو يخس عليهم !!!!!!!!

هاهاهاها

----------


## طآلبة جآمعية

اليوم اضاربنا .. عشان دوامه يبدأ الساعة 8 ونص 

ولازم يوصلني الجامعة الاول .. فمرات دوامي يبدأ الساعة 9 ونص .. 

واتعايز انش من الساعة 6 عسب يوصلني الجامعة وعقب يسيير دوامه 

وسبب ضرابتنا اليوم اني ما نشيت الا الساعة 7 خخخخ . والمفروض اني انش من الساعة 6 واوعيه

----------


## حزينة زايد

وااااااااااااايد اشيا لو خليت باب الحمام مفتوح ولو ما سكرت الستاره عدل لو لبست عباه فيها سوالف شوي 
مره اضاربنا عالغدا قالي ليش لابسه هالبس يمكن حد يشوفج (انا ويا اهله فالبيت) وعصب عليه جان انش وما اتغديت بس عادي ما راضاني يشوفني انا غلطانه
واخر مره اضاربنا على موعد الطلعه كنا بنطلع السوق وهو يبا في وقت وانا ابا في وقت واخر شي غلبته

----------


## Hno0odah

اتفه سبب اتزاعلنا عليه 
كان ريموت التلفزيون 
انا ابغي اجوف قناه وهو يبغي قناه ثانيه 
بالاساس في البدايه كان الموضوع مزح 
بس كل شيء يزيد عن حده يصير ضده 

بس بعدين اتراضينا 
ما انعرف انام ونحن زعلانين على بعض

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

الله يبعد الزعل عنا وعنكم
بعدنا ماتعاملنا وي بعض هع
الله يستر بس

----------


## عزة الكون

up up

----------


## اناناسة

الحين زعلانين!

بس الحمدلله والشكر زعلنا ما يطول ..
الا نااادراااااااااا

البارحه رحت عزيمه و تأخرت واااااايد بالنوم على الاساس اليوم نطلع

نتغدى برع و انا حضرتي لين 11 و ربع نمت و يوم قمت هو محد..

المهم لبست \ولدي الصغير و قلت للعيال تلبسوا و دخل..كنت اصلي و الحمدلله مو متلبسه جان بمووت قهر ههه

 الا يقول ماشاءالله وين رايحين

العيال قالوا نطلع معاك ههه قال الطلعه يطلعون الساعه 10 مب ناس مبخبخين رقاااد لين الظهر

طبعا يقصد حضرة اناناسه هههه و انا ما تكلمت بكلمه بس مديت البوووووووووووووووووووز

و طبعا عقب قال بعد العصر بطلعكم و انا ناويه اعاند لووول :Big Grin: 

اسووووولف 

مرات نتهاوش على العيش! ليش العيش يابس 

ليش العيش لين!

ليش موقفه السيارة قريب الجدار ليش موقفه بعيد هههه

ليش الكنبه لاصقه بالستارة و ليش وايد بعيده هههه

الرياييل يحبون يدورون حجج عسب حريمهم يمدون البوووز و يحصلون فرصه يراضونهم ههه

والله عجيبين هالرجال!

----------


## uae2040

up up up

----------


## الحمدالله1

عسب مطعم

----------


## أصغرالبنات

الله لاييــب الزعل بيني وبين الغـــــالي...................

الله يحفظه ويخليه لي ولبنتنــا..........

----------


## الريم خورفكان

خخخخخخ بخصوص موقفي الله يسلمكم كنا طالعين نتمشى جان اقوله عطني موترك بسوق شوي بخاطري جان يقولي لا جان اطنقر وازعل لوووووووووووووول لاني انقهرت لانه من ماظهرنا قلت له بسوق جريب البيت قال مابعطيج

----------


## منتهاها

الله المستعاااااان

----------


## miss.ronaldo

> لووووول
> اتفه شي تضاربنا عليه 
> هوووو
> نعااااااااالي اهئ اهئ
> 
> يوم البس نعال و تطلع ريولي برع يتم مضايق
> اونه كلهم يشووفوون ريولج
> -.-""" اون ريلي واايد بيضاا تلفت الانتباه @@


نفس حالتي ويا دادي =( 

ابويه دومه يدقق =(

----------


## براءة1

كشششششششششششخة خخخخ
شي مواقف نقعتني ضحك
الله يحفظكم ^_^

----------


## Back 2 Home

up up up

----------


## nashwa_r

up up up

----------


## ɑɪĸiτвi нeɑяτ

*الحمدالله .. 

بس مره زعل لان انا نسيت الشنطه .! 

على حملي يتني فتره انسى فيها .. وكنا بنطلع من بيت البحر بنرد بيتنا ووكان هو مظهر اغراض وقالي سحبي الشنطه ( انا كنت يالسه عدالها لاصقه فيها ) .. قلت له اوكي .. 
ركبنا السياره .. قلت له الشنطه نسيتها ><" .. المهم هو ما قال شي وسارو يابوها بس عقب قالي انه متضايق .. بس ذليته ذل انه زعل هههه .. كل ما ايبون طاري النسيان عند الحامل اذكره بالسالفه ان هالشي عادي ههه ..*

----------


## أم نظارات

*ههههههه ,, والله المواقف صدق تـضحك ..

تـسلميــن عالــموضوع يا حـلوة*

----------


## جوريه حمرا 84

احس اتفه سبب ان يوم يوديني بيت اهلي اقعد ادليه لان لين الحين مايدل عدل وهالشى يعصبني واحس ساعات يستهبل بس يبا يلعوزني بس نتصالح بسرعه الحمدالله ولا مره كملت يوم وانا زعلانه منه ولا هو زعلان مني
وهيه بعد فيه شى يخلينا نتضارب يوم انكون في مكان عام يرمس بصوت عالي وانا مااحب هالشى اقوله لازم اتسمع الناس سوالفنا يقول طز اففف رده يقهر ونرد نتضارب وجي الله يهديه ان شاء الله

----------


## PeraZan

هييه اتذكرت شي

انا فيني طبع جييه دووووم حواجبي واحد فوق و الثاني تحت يعني جيه ^_~ خخ 

فـ دووم يوم نطلع يتم يقوولي الحين شو فييج ليش امعصبه و انااااااااااا قسم بالله ما اكون امعصبه 

بس جيه روحه يستوي

و يوم اقوله ما فيني شي يقول لا فيج شي *_* 

اخر شي اتنرفز و صدق اعصب و نتناقر

----------


## حزن قلبي

انا ازعل منه يوم يتصل اخر الليل و انا اترياه من الصبح

----------


## uae334

^^^^^^^^

----------


## أم يؤوؤسف

> هييه اتذكرت شي
> 
> انا فيني طبع جييه دووووم حواجبي واحد فوق و الثاني تحت يعني جيه ^_~ خخ 
> 
> فـ دووم يوم نطلع يتم يقوولي الحين شو فييج ليش امعصبه و انااااااااااا قسم بالله ما اكون امعصبه 
> 
> بس جيه روحه يستوي
> 
> و يوم اقوله ما فيني شي يقول لا فيج شي *_* 
> ...


*انا شراتج خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ اكره هاسؤال ؤلؤ مافيني شي يستؤي فيني الف شي خخ


بس اتفه سبب ؤكرهت عمري 

مره راد من برع ؤنا راقده ؤشكله متغير ؤيايب معه اغراض ؤخاشهم 

جان اعصب اؤنه ليش متؤتر ؤحالتك لله؟

المهم ؤجان ازعل ؤحالتي لله بالاخير طلع ؤحليله شاري هدايا ؤيبا يسؤيلي سبرايس ؤانا قلبت السالفه عليه خخخخخخخخخخخخ*

----------


## اللآلئ

> نحن بعد واايد نتناقر وعلى اشياء تافها وتضحك بس فديته مايروم يزعل على اكثر من 5 دقايق هههه مب انا ازعل وامد البرطم من خاطر 
> 
> المهم اخر زعل كان بسبت حلم هههههه انا كنت حلمانه انه قاعد يرمس وحده بالفون ومن يوم قمت وانا مطنقره عليه واقوله منو اللي كنت تكلمها بالحلم وكنا ظاهرين نتمشى وجان اقوله منو ها البنت اللي ترمسها في الحلم هههههههههههههههه جان يطالعني بنص عين وقالي وبعدين معاااج حبي قلت لج هذا حلم حللللللللللللللللللم هع هع هع جان يزعل هو منى خمس دقايق وانا فتحت مناحه وقعدت اصيح هههههه غلطانه واتفلسف جان يراضيني ويعزمني على العشاء وقالي دخيلج مره ثااانيه لا تحلمين فيني هههههههههههه



هييييييييه

صدقه لا تحلمين فييه
اتحااسبينه ع حلم خخخ
بس زييييين ان هو اللي راااضااااااااج





> انا من خذته و احنا نتزاعل على اتفه الاسباب و طبعا انا اللي ازعل اكثر.
> بس ما يطول الزعل عشر دقايق بالكثير.
> آخر مرة زعلت منه ،تونا كنا داخلين مول الامارات قال يلا نتغدا و بعد الغدا انا سايرة اوني اتسوق، قال وين وين وين ؟
> يلا يلا بتاخر لين ما اوصل البيت متى برد؟
> و انا انصدمت على بالي بتسوق ، لاني اصلا كنت بايته في جميرا النخلة.
> تميت اصيح في السيارة. و هو يقول لي ليش اتصيحين انا ما قلت لج ان بنتغدا و بنروح. سويت عمري اوني زعلانة من اسلوبه في الرمسة وياي ، و من داخلي انا متقطعة ابا اتسوق.هههههههههههههه


ما الووومج هااي حركااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتي خخ




> الترولي مال البيبي 
> تونه متضاربين عليه من يومين
> احنا عندنا ثنين واحد قديم صغير وواحد يديد ضخم شوي وانا احب اليديد لانه حلو و نظيف
> اامهم هو يكره الثاني لانه يلعوزه فالسياره 
> وجمنا نتضارب ضرابه يجولي لا تيبينه ابد مره ثانيه وانا اجوله والله شاسوي فيه يعني خلاص اجطه 
> منيه مناك زعلنا واليوم اخترب
> حعد يجول يعني انتي مافيج تجولي اوكي امرك حبيبي لازم تتناقشين وتتضاربين
> صراحه معاه كل الحق



جنه ريلي اللي يرمس خخ

----------


## لو ترجع ثاني

^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## Dubai's pearl

نتضارب عالمطاعم أكثر شي

----------


## Jathebeyah

هههههههههههههههههههههه
بموت من الظحك على مواقفكم 















































وعلى شي ثاني بعد .!
شو سالفة اجول وتجولي وجال وجلت ؟
هاي يعني اقول وقال لي وقلت ؟
ههههههههههههههه

----------


## حلا راك

سكر الحياة المشاكل

----------


## لو ترجع ثاني

^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## ثمرة القرآن

هههههههههههههههههههه



الله يحفظكم ويخليكم لبعض يااارب



ربي يجمعني باللي فبااالي ياارب قوووووولي آميــــــــــــن

----------


## Um Shai5h

انا بنتي توها تمشي واطيح ف تعودنا عليها-ف مره طاحت وصاحت جان يعصب 
يعني لازم اطيح

----------


## داينه

على اتفه الاسباب نتضارب وااااااايد 
منها:سوينا ضرابه بس لاني مومشتهيه اتغدا عاد الحلوه ليش ماتبي؟لاني كل اقوله احملني يقولي ماعبرك انتي متينه وساعات يقولي ابيك تزيدين 20 كيلو مع ان وزني 50 بس كل اللي يشوفني يقولي ضعيفه حيل .
وساعات يقولي باخذ وحده ثانيه بس انتي تخطبينها بس ماباها احلى عنك يقهررررررررررررررررني حل.
وساعات اذا صار في العمل واتصلت له اكثر من مره ولايرد اصيح واهزبه هزابه بس يتحمل فديته.

----------


## أم نظارات

للررفع

----------


## اناناسة

> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> بموت من الظحك على مواقفكم 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


يس يس 

جالت يعني قالت 
اجول يعني اقول

اعتقد هل السعوديه جي يتكلمون

----------


## βĔŇt ûǻĘ

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## **أم غزلان**

انا يتظارب وياي على اتفه الاشياء 

انا انسانه احب الترتيب والنظافه ومن انش ابدأ انظف وهو مايعجبه اونه شو ها حشره المكينه مانسمع اقوله ثواني بخلص ولالا لا تخمين خلاف يوم بظهر ولا برقد حتى صوت المكينه وهو في الغرفه مايبا يسمعه ههههههه


واذا طلبنا سندويجات ونحن في السياره مايخليني اكله اونه كل شي ولا سيارتي عنده بي ام حووت وذالني ذل عليه والله مرات اغار من سيارته اقوله تخاف عليها وتداريها اكثر مني ههههههههه


يوم الرقاد انا طبعي اتحلف شرات الشرنقه خخخخخخخ يعني اللحاف كله عندي ويوم ينش الصبح على طول يعصب اونه طول الليل بردان وانتي حظرتج راقده فوق اللحاف عنبو دبابه وين اروم اسحبه من تحتج هههههههه


والله وايد سوالف بس هاللي في بالي خخخخخخخ

----------


## روووز2008

والله هاي المواقف تعطي الحياه ألوانها..

وتبقى ذكرى بين الزوجين :Smile: ..


يلا وأنا أرفع الموضوع لعيون صاحبته :Smile:

----------


## بنوتةالامارات

الله يبعد عنا كلنا الزعل

----------


## $فاقده غالي$

يوم من الايام تهاوشنا على موضوع تافه عشان بنتي وقهرني وكنت ساكته وانا من النوع الي ماحب اسكت اتعب اذا سكتت هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لازم اطلع الي بخاطري لين يشتكي بعلي من الحرقان خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ ياخوفي اقتله

يوم وصلنا البيت كانت بنتي راقده قلت شيلها لفوق قال لا خليها تمشي قلتله مره ثانيه بذوق ورفض عاد اهو كل شئ الا سيارته واخذ واصحي بنتي واعطيه كمن كلمه في العظم واقفل باب سيااااااااااااااااره باقوه قوه عطاني ربي خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ عاد اسمع صراخه 

ويسرع يوقف سيارته واررررررررررررررررررررررررركض انا وبنتي حشى بيت رعب البنت بتتعقد هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


وادخل الحمام الله يعزكن اتجدد لصلاة العشاء واسمع انفااااااااااااااااااااااسه خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ شكله كان بعد يركض اقولكم عائله رياضيه100%وتم زعلان ومبوووووووووووووز بس والله فؤادي برد ماحب شئ بخاطري هههههههههههههه

----------


## ام شوق07

انا من صغري ما اسمع يعني كل ما يقول شي اسوي العكس مثل يقولي عطيني ماي اعطي عصير او يقول حطي فالصمون جبن وخيار احطي جبن بس واذا يناديني ما رد عليه ومره قالي عطيني مقراضه وانا طنشت ويعصب علي وانا المسكينه ما عرف ليش يصارخ ويقول انتي ما تسمعين كلامي والله يوميا طرابه بسبت اني ما اسمع ويقول انتي تسمعين بس تستهبلين
وغيرها الله يعيني

----------


## يا حب العمر

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
والله هاي المواقف تعطي الحياه ألوانها..

وتبقى ذكرى بين الزوجين..


يلا وأنا أرفع الموضوع لعيون صاحبته

----------


## بنت قرهود

هههههههه

اذكر او مرة زعلته من ريلي واول اسبوع من العرس كنا سايرين فندق قصر السراب في ليوا
وعاد قلنا بناخذ لفه في الفندق لبست وخلصت ويالسه ادور العباة وكنت لابسة بنطلون وقميص يوم شافني قال دبي عودة ... قلتله ليش ابو ظبي اكبر ضحك علية وهو طبعا كان يقصد شي ثاني ..... اضن فهمتو شو ..... وانتفخت وزعلت ودبي صارت دبيين خخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## ميميه88

> يوم من الايام تهاوشنا على موضوع تافه عشان بنتي وقهرني وكنت ساكته وانا من النوع الي ماحب اسكت اتعب اذا سكتت هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لازم اطلع الي بخاطري لين يشتكي بعلي من الحرقان خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ ياخوفي اقتله
> 
> يوم وصلنا البيت كانت بنتي راقده قلت شيلها لفوق قال لا خليها تمشي قلتله مره ثانيه بذوق ورفض عاد اهو كل شئ الا سيارته واخذ واصحي بنتي واعطيه كمن كلمه في العظم واقفل باب سيااااااااااااااااره باقوه قوه عطاني ربي خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ عاد اسمع صراخه 
> 
> ويسرع يوقف سيارته واررررررررررررررررررررررررركض انا وبنتي حشى بيت رعب البنت بتتعقد هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> وادخل الحمام الله يعزكن اتجدد لصلاة العشاء واسمع انفااااااااااااااااااااااسه خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ شكله كان بعد يركض اقولكم عائله رياضيه100%وتم زعلان ومبوووووووووووووز بس والله فؤادي برد ماحب شئ بخاطري هههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههه
اتخيل اشكالكم
صدق صدق ظحكتوووني

----------


## فديتني نونو

سوالفكم فننننننننننننننننننتك خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ والله صراحه ظحكتووووووووووووووووووووووني حيييييييييييييل الزعل هو ملح الحياه وسكرها بعد للرافع

ملقوفه عشرطعش

----------


## الرروح44

هههههههههههههههههههه الله كريم

----------


## مالكـ أمل

اما انا فزاعلت زوجي يوم كامل عسب سرير بنتي

كنت مختارة لووووووووون وراح زوجي واشترى لووووووون مب حلو

----------


## uae334

^^^^^^^^

----------


## | فـروحـة |

وآيــــــــــد زعلااااااااااات هههههه

بس أشيل في خاطري و أسكت يعني أبلع بلع العافية ><"
في أشيااا أقدر أتناساها و أشيااا يوم يكررها تعورني و تجرحني و هو و لاعباله الله يهديه  :Frown: 
الحمد لله ع كل حااال

----------


## ايمـــي

ههههههههههههههههههه اب اب اب لعيون السوالف الحلوه بعيد عن النكد

^^

----------


## uae334

^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## أم الأمورات

احنا كل يوم ضرابة على اتفه الاسباب بس على طول ننسى وهو يدور مني الزلة عشان يتناقر معاي وانا اعطيه الصمة هههههههههههههههه 
اليوم عيد وضرابة بعد بس شليت بخاطري منه بصراحة وتدرون على شو ؟
فالليل قالي حطي فوني بالجارج ويوم نش الصبح لقى الجارج مركب بس الكهربا ما مشغلتنها هههههههههههههههه اسميه عصب
واكثر ضرابتنا لما ياخذني السوق ما يخليني اتسوق على راحتي كله ركض هههههههه

----------


## uae334

^^^^^^^^^

----------


## Darb alwed

> احنا كل يوم ضرابة على اتفه الاسباب بس على طول ننسى وهو يدور مني الزلة عشان يتناقر معاي وانا اعطيه الصمة هههههههههههههههه 
> اليوم عيد وضرابة بعد بس شليت بخاطري منه بصراحة وتدرون على شو ؟
> فالليل قالي حطي فوني بالجارج ويوم نش الصبح لقى الجارج مركب بس الكهربا ما مشغلتنها هههههههههههههههه اسميه عصب
> واكثر ضرابتنا لما ياخذني السوق ما يخليني اتسوق على راحتي كله ركض هههههههه



عسالفة السوق اكررره الطلعة وي حد من الشباب يتم وااقف عراسج لين يطللع روحج ويكرهج فالطلعة خخخخخ الشباب اغلبهم جي




احلى رفع لعيون صاحبة الموضوع

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

خخخخخخخ

والله يالسه اتذكر على شو تنزاعل .. صدق صدق تظهر اشياء تاافه 
حتى الواحد يفتشل يكتبها هههههههه

واكثر شي تفاهاتي انا .. احس انا اللي ابدا ^______^

الحين انا زعلانه اونه .. يقولون لانه انا من متى اترياه يرجع بعد الصلاه 
عشان يتغدى .. ولو ما اتصلت فيه جان انا لين الحين اترياه >_<
وفوق كل ها قالي اتغدي انا بتغدى عند ربيعي

.^_^. .. <<< يستهبلون اهبل شي

 :Smile:

----------


## uae334

رررررررفع

----------


## شوق ذياب

رفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## أم مغاوي

من ايام تضاربنا 

فترة العيد سرت عند هلنا من صوب امي نسلم عليهم 

وهو جابل اهله 

ورديت بيت اهلي اتصل بي المسا

يسولف ويتنشد عن الاخبار خبرني شو سوى طول اليوم وشو اكل وشرب ووين طلع بالتفصيل

وسالني شو كليتي عندهم !

قلت له مابخبرك 

جان ينقع البوكس انتي وانتي وانتي ماتسمعين ولابتتغيرين وانا بس اتغير عشانج

عاد هات الدموع سويت لكن محيط في الحجره على طول صحت وتميت ساكته يرمسني

وما ارد عليه عقب اونه مقلب حاول يراضني بس بندت عنه لليوم ما ارمسه

----------


## ام زايدالغالي

حلوووووووو الموضوع 

اكثر المرات يضرب بوز يوم يي متاخر البيت وانا خلاص طافيه اريد ارقد وايد قعدت اترياه لكن دوامه اللي ياخره اول مايوصل مدري احس حد يسحبني للسرير عسب ارقد وهو يقعد ضارب هالبوز ومعتفس ويهه فديت ويهه لان يبه يقعد معاي وانا اسوي عمري اني مب عارفه ليه مضايق واقعد اتدلع عليه لين مايرد ويهه الطبيعي هههههههههههههه الحمدالله على كل حال

----------


## نبـ ض بحـر

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## uae334

^^^^^^

----------


## uae334

^^^^^^^^^

----------


## uae334

??????????

----------


## كشيخة

هههههههههههههه

----------


## طبعي مزووحي

مرحباً. الموضوع جاء بزاااتوه ههههههههههه نوافلكم تضحك ومحلاكم تتضاربون وترجعون بنفس اليوم بس اناااا لااا المهم مشاااكلنا تاافه وسيخييييييفه بصراااحه اليوم كنت اسولف وياء ولد اخوه وشاطر يسولف مع اخوه وانا اسوولف قالي اظني يالس أتكلم بالتلفون مع اخوي أنا سكت عقب خلص قالي سؤلفي أنا زعلت ليش يتكلم معاي بطريقه هاى قدام ولد اخوه 



وقبل الشوي كنت يالسه عداله ولمست اصبوعه وهو كان يلعب جوكر وايده فيها الماوس قام عصب عليه يقول انتي تنرفزيني وتخليني ما اركزبلعبه أنا عصبة عليه وقلتله انته مب ويه يضحك معاك او يمزح وبدت أصواتنا ترتفع عبقها سحبة حالي وسرت اصلي وواليه الحين فوووق شبريه مب فكر يي يراضيني عااااادي تعودت

----------


## laila226

للرفع

----------


## موزه السويدي

*نحن ضرابتنا قويه بس في اشياء تكون بسيطه نضارب عالخفيف وعقب نضحك
مره جي حرجت عليه ليش تحط ثيابك على ثيابي عالعلاقه ( الشماعه ) يعني احسه
بالعماله وين مايشوف فودتي او ثيابي قام حط عليه انا اعصب لأني مب متفيجه اشيل
وادور ثيابي وعاد الحين قام يقولي مواز ويراويني انه يحط على ثيابي واضحك شو
بسوي بعد*

----------


## الله يحفظهم

عيل انا سالفتي الحمام 
انا موتي واشوف باب الحمام امشرع ( مفتوح)
وريلي من النوع يلي ما يهتم بهالشي ..
اليوم عقب الظهر ..عقب ما طلع من الحجره ..دخلت الحجره عسب اييب فوني ..
ولا اشوفكم باب الحمام مشرع ..وقوله يا فلان حراااام عليكم بتيب لي الجلطه وانا توني صغيره ..
جيييه ما صك باب الحمام عايبتنك الرييييييحه الحلوه 
وانا كنت معصبه ورمسه 
قالي تحلفين اني انا دخلت الحمام ..جان يعفد ولدي ..يقولي ماما انا دخلت الحمام ونسيت اصك الباب 
ساعتها ما تم لي ويه ..هههههه
تم ماااااااد بوزه وعينه في المصحف حتي ما يطالعني ويرمس عياله وانااااااا ولا جني يالسه حذاله
استاااااااااااهل ههههههه

----------


## وحييدهـ

هههه


ربي يسعدكم حلوه سوالفكم ..

هع هع

----------


## اللآلئ

خخخ 
حتى أنا ما أداني باب الحمام مشرع 

واائد مواقف سخيفه تستوي لي و أسخف من السخيفه

----------


## بنت الكندي

الله يخيلكم لكلكم لبعض 

وادعولي الله يرزق كل وحدة مب متزوجة شراتي الرجل الصالح بهالايام المباركة 

ودمتـــــــــــم

----------


## نقنوقة

السوالف السخيفة والاسخف عن السخيفة تحصلونها عندي هههههه
صايمة مش متفيجة اكتب خخخ

----------


## رضآٳڪ يٳ ربٳه

لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنْتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ
لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنْتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ
لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنْتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ

----------


## بنت الغالي88

ماشاءالله عليكم والله سوالفكم كشخه 
ربي يحفظكن من كل شر يارب ويديم المحبه من بينكم يارب

----------


## معزوفة الحب84

موضووووووووووووووع وايد حلو وكلما اقرا رد كل وحده من الخوات اضحك.. 

انا وزوجي الحمدلله الى الان ما زعلنا زعل كبير لان تونا معاريس من سنه ونص متزوجين... 

أذكر اول مره يوم طلع مع ربعه زعلت لان خلاني بروحي بس حرام من زمان ما يلس ويا ربعه 

واول مره يوم سهر طبعا هاي اول ليله انا بروحي والشيطان ما شاء الله عليه ما قصر يعطيني افكار ذهبية من كل شكل ولون.. المهم دخل الصاله وتفاجا اني يالسه في الصاله.. 

ابتسملي وقال فديت الي يترياني عطيته نظره قريبه من نظرة ابليس هههههه بغى يحضني بكل هدووووء وفي نفس الوقت بكل عصبيه قتله لا تلمسني.. طبعا يالسه اجلب في التلفزيون..قناة ورى قناة وانا الشيطان راكب راسي.. 

بعدها راح فديته ياب مخده وشرشف لان متفقين اذا زعلانين محد يرقد روحه في غرفة النوم..المهم غطى نفسه ورقد

طبعا انا يوم شفت حالته كيف مب مرتاح في مكانه قلبي عورني ..على طول رحت حضنته وطبعا سوالي مكان ونمنا ونحن حاضنين بعض.. 


الصراحه اضحك على عمري كيف كنت سخيفه ازعل على الدقه في بداية حياتنا.. بس الحمدلله احين عرفنا طبايع بعض بدينا ننسجم اكثر.. 

بس انا عندي قاعده ما اطول الزعل..وفي الليل لازم نحضن بعض عشان يكون هذ رابط قوي دايما يردنا لبعض وما اكبر الحبه اخليها قبه.

----------


## fifi_girl

انتوو جنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  :Big Grin: 
جتلتوني ضحك هههههههههه

----------


## حرمة فلان

هههه مواقفكم تضحك 

انا اتفه سبب زعلت عليه كنا نلعب انا وريلي اونو هههه المهم هو الي تم يجلب الورق عشان يوزع ويتم يدلعني ويقولي شوفي هذا وتعالي يلسي هنيه المهم كل همه اني ما اشوف كيف يجلب الاوراق وانا ف داخلي اقول الله ريلي وااايد يدلعني ما اعرف نواياااه هههه.... المهم وزع الاوراق كالعاده عندي من كل شي اصفر واخضر واحمر وهو كل الي عنده موجب 2+ موجب 4+ المهم يلعب اشوفني خسرانه كل شوي يسحبني اوراق زياده الين استوت عندي كومة ورق وما حسيت الا قال اونو خلاص فزت عليج وتمينا نعيد اللعبه 3 مرات وهو ع هالحال وواختكم الي هي انا ابدا مش مركزه انه يدلعني بس وقت يجلب الاوراق بعدين حسيت قلت له مابا العب اوني عصبت ورحت الغرفه الثانيه وقفلت الباب وبو الشباب الله يحفظه لي يااارب يدق الباب خلاص والله بلعب عدل وانا ابدا اوني زعلانه هههه المهم تميت اتشرط عليه وسوى كل شي وانا بعدني قافله الباب سوى عمره زعلان وسكر باب القسم بصوت عالي وشوي حسيت بالملل وينه هذا صدق طلع رحت اوايج والا يفاجئني ويسحبني بقوه ..... طووووط خلاص استحي

----------


## روحي

هههههههههههههه

اكثر شي الحررررييييييم يزعلن ويبرطمن مع ان هن الباادياااااااااات

بالنسبه لي وااايد زعلنا بس نتراضى اكييييد خخخخخ
اذا تذكرت شي بكتبه لكن خلااف

----------


## أمـ سـعـيد

لوول 
تضاربت معاه لأني بلبس ولدي شورت وهو يباني البسه بنطلون عشان ولدي بيروح الحلاق 
عصبت 
روحي حامل اتوحم مافيني شده البسه وافصخه 
وصايمه وتعبانه
لوول سبب تافه صح

----------


## *نيويورك*

اللهم يا فارج الهم ..يا كاشف الغم.. يا مجيب دعوه المضطرين.. يا رحمن الدنيا و الآخره ورحيمهما .. ارحمنا رحمه تغننا بها عن رحمه من سواك .. و ارحمنا بلا سبب .. ولا تقنطنا من رحمتك

الله لا ييب مهاوش  :Wink:

----------


## سحلوت

ههههههه

الله يرزق سحلوت بالزوج الصالح عاجلا غير آجلا

ويوم اتزوج بكتب مواقفي مع زوجي

----------


## مس ذوووق

مرة كنا رايحين السيتي و كان توه مأذن العشاو هوو ما قالي ان بيصلي جماعة انا صليت و خلصت و يوم طلعت ما شفته اتصلت علييه ما يرد طرشت مسجات ما يرد و ننت يالسة مجابل مسيد الرياييل كان فييه محل تمييت فيه و اتصل اتصل ولا شي توترت بشكل غييير طبيعي تمييت كله اوسوس اروح و ارد حتى اللي تبيع حست قالتي يلسي قلتلها ما ابا كيف ايلس و انا ما ادري ريلي شوفييه ‏
بس صراحة ريلي تأخر واايد انا تميت احوس و أدور شرات الخبلة حسيت اني يتيمة ما عندي حد آخر شي قلت بروح مصلى الرياييل خخخخخ قويت عيين
و انا سايرة شفته ياااي و تميت اصيح و اضربة و اقوله ليش ما خبرتني انك بتصلي جماعة ما أحبك و زعلت منه من الخاااطر ‏
عقب تميت اضحك على عمري ههههه

----------


## Mooon14

> يس يس 
> 
> جالت يعني قالت 
> اجول يعني اقول
> 
> اعتقد هل السعوديه جي يتكلمون


هلا وغلا اختي اناناسة

أنا سعودية ومانتكلم كذا والله 
أنا اساساً قبل لا اقرأ ردك كنت 
باسالكم اي منطقة بالإمارات يتكلمون جي 
لأني لاحظت كذا عضوة معانا تتكلم جي 
موقفك توووحفة 
أنا تحطيم اذا حد قال بطلعج وتتكنسل الطلعة
اووووف شعور ما احبه 

----------


## احتاجك..

اببببببببببب
سبحان الله وبحمده،، سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## دانة_ دبي

انا من النوع احب ارقص يعني عادي تلقوني ف البيت جي اكوي ملابسي مثلا و ارقص عادي خخخخخ انظف الحجرة و شوي ارقص بسم الله ما ادري شو بلاني 

المهم كنا سايرين عرس بنت خالة ريلي و نشيت و رقصت عادي حتى رقصي وايد عادي و خفيف وايد ع قولتهم مال دلع

اول ما رديت غسل شراعي  :12 (46):  :12 (46):  :12 (46):  :12 (46):  :12 (46):  :12 (46):  :12 (46):  :12 (46): 

سكت و فيني صياح عاد انا حساسة ع كلمة ~ عقب ظهرت سرت المطبخ دمعت شوي بس عقب ضحكت قلت ليش اصيح مب مشكلة بروايه  :12 (94): 

ولا جان اييب له عصير و امشي و ارقص وهو معصب  :12 (82):  :12 (82):  يقولي 
شو بلاج فيج زار لو زار قولي خخخخخخخخخخخخ وانا مت مت مت بطني

اقوله شو اسوي والله هم قوموني اسميني خريطه  :Big Grin:  يا عمي الا هي رقصة فلها شوي خلك كول  :12 (59): 

احس السالفة سخيفة وما تسوى ابدا  :12 (6):

----------


## Hno0odah

على التلفزيون انا ابغي اجوف شيء وهو يبغي يلعب خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## نبض ألبي

انا دوم اتزاعل وياه يوم فيه الدورة واااااايد اكون حسااااسة وااااايد ..... فديتني  :12 (46):

----------


## n3s.al3yoon

up
up up
up up up
up up up up 
up up up up up
up up
up up 
up up
up up
up up
up up

----------


## الأساور

ياااربي سوالفكم حلوه

ما اذكر من كثر ما نتناقع ونتهاوش ننسي انا متزاعلين ونسولف عقب نتذكر انا مزاعلين

----------


## قمرuae

انا اخر زعل بينا كان من دقايق اقول له ابا اروح اتمشى انا وياه وهو يقول لي من عيونه وفجاة يرن الموبايل ربيعه قاله عندك شغل طبعا ريلي قال له لا واتفق معاه يطلعون. شو رايكم شو الحل الحين يحتاج الواحد يزعل والا يسوي طاف

----------


## توفي راك

> انا اخر زعل بينا كان من دقايق اقول له ابا اروح اتمشى انا وياه وهو يقول لي من عيونه وفجاة يرن الموبايل ربيعه قاله عندك شغل طبعا ريلي قال له لا واتفق معاه يطلعون. شو رايكم شو الحل الحين يحتاج الواحد يزعل والا يسوي طاف



نفس حال الاخت قمر 
بس انا قالي تعبان ما اروم اطلع 
ومن اتصل اربيعه ع طول طلع

----------


## حياة القلوب

هههههههههه ملح الحياه لا بد منه 
طبعا عطول خناقشات قصيره ههههههههه
منهاواهما كاسه الماي اكون بالمطبخ او بالغرفه وبس اجلس بالمجلس جيبلي كاسه ماي طبعا اعمل ازمه ولوكلوك لوكلوك للمطبخ واتنرفز ليه ما طلبها وانا هناك صار بس يطلب كاسه ماي يعمل حساب النرفزه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وشي تاني التطعيم يستنى وينرفز كاني انا الدكتوره وما في حد عالدور ونظارب عهالشي وما يستوعب انه التاخير مو من عندي 


وسبب اتفهه وهو لما ارن عالموبايل وما يرجعلي يا ويله يا سواد ليله او يتاخر بالعوده للمنزل بعد الدوام
مره تاخر وانا ارن ارن وما يرد ونرفزت وبس وصل داخل بالموبايل مصورلي الازمه بالشارع خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ خخخخخخخ

----------


## * ام خماس *

يمنع رفع الموااضيع القديمه 

يغلق ^^

----------

